# Storing Cloth Backgrounds



## smoke665 (May 20, 2017)

For those of us not fortunate enough to have dedicated studio space any tips for storing cloth backgrounds so they don't get so wrinkled or creased????


----------



## tirediron (May 20, 2017)

Yep...  let 'em get creased.  Most of my muslins live in their bags.  When I take them down, I fold them loosely into just small enough a rectangle to get them into their bag.  When I set them up, I stretch them taut on the stand using spring clamps.  For really severe situations, I hit it with my portable steamer.


----------



## TCampbell (May 21, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> For those of us not fortunate enough to have dedicated studio space any tips for storing cloth backgrounds so they don't get so wrinkled or creased????



If you roll them up (instead of folding them) do you have the space to store them?


----------



## smoke665 (May 21, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > For those of us not fortunate enough to have dedicated studio space any tips for storing cloth backgrounds so they don't get so wrinkled or creased????
> ...



Probably could find space. Thought about using PVC tubing as a core. Then standing vertical in garage.


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2017)

Consider a different type of cloth backdrop. Have you looked into the king-size microfiber blankets sold by the big box stores? Pretty good fabric for photography, available in different colors, different textures, easy to machine wash.


----------



## smoke665 (May 22, 2017)

@Derrel I don't have any of the blankets, but I've picked up a couple of sheets, assorted fabric from the hobby store,  a canvas drop cloth that I plan on painting or dyeing, and a couple of the printed vinyl. The problem with all of them is that folding puts creases in the material that is a pain to deal with every time. May be the only option, but curious how others handled their backdrops


----------



## astroNikon (May 22, 2017)

clamps to stretch them tight on the background poles.
Cloth is a pain especially if you want to do full body shots.  My long muslin backdrops are a pain for ppl to stand on and you get creases.  Photoshop comes in more handy now than ever.

but I haven't used them lately.  I'll be doing more outdoor shooting though or using my garage which has a taller ceiling.


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2017)

They are only $35.00 and yes they are a photographic accessory that serves other purposes.


----------



## smoke665 (May 22, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> They are only $35.00 and yes they are a photographic accessory that serves other purposes.



Have one already, works great. A word of caution, one should always be careful when using the other hand "behind" the cloth/clothing to help smooth out wrinkles when using the  steamer, as it can burn the* #### *out of you. Don't ask how I know


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > They are only $35.00 and yes they are a photographic accessory that serves other purposes.
> ...


Here's your sign..................





I already earned mine with oak leaf clusters from a professional steam press in a tailor shop I worked in during college.


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2017)

Naw...he's more like....^^^^^


----------



## smoke665 (May 22, 2017)

Hey in my defense it seemed like there wasn't much steam coming out!


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Hey in my defense it seemed like there wasn't much steam coming out!


Well that's better than I did, I had no defense. 

I just stepped on the close peddle of our clothes press while my hands were still laying out the leg of a pair of trousers.  It brought the top arm of the press down and it of course it was made to start steaming before it closes.


----------



## smoke665 (May 22, 2017)

@gryphonslair99 So you're packing your sign around?


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @gryphonslair99 So you're packing your sign around?


Nope, with oak leaf clusters they give you a gift certificate to have it tattooed to your forehead.  

I managed to get 2nd degree burns on both hands.  It stung a mite to say the least.


----------



## smoke665 (May 22, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > @gryphonslair99 So you're packing your sign around?
> ...



Ouch. My burn wasn't that bad, but I do have a tattoo on the head (On the back). Last year a misstep on a ladder caused me to fall. Back of the head caught the edge of a piece of steel. Trip to the hospital,  whole bunch of staples to reattach my scalp, and  lots of headaches later I recovered. I now have a permanent "dividing line" across the back of the head. At least the hair covers it!


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


I don't know how I managed to do it but I have no scars/stitches to the head.  Damn near every where else on my body, but not my head.  That's probably why I be so pretty.


----------



## smoke665 (May 22, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I have no scars/stitches to the head.



Wish I didn't, my head has caught the brunt of it. Been lot of stiches/staples over the years.


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2017)

Well they always say lead with the hardest part of your body.


----------

